# Dealextreme hate it or like it



## JCT1335 (Jul 29, 2009)

do you like dealextreme or hate it


----------



## Garmon (Jul 29, 2009)

Hate is a strong word.

I like it. Good price, good puzzles. Fast shipping.


----------



## SnappleXXL (Jul 29, 2009)

Is Dealextreme a US Company?


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 29, 2009)

I don't hate it, but I believe it to be a waste of time.

I ordered something, took 4 weeks to get here, and when they finally did all of them broke within 24 hours. 

After contacting them 4 times to get replacements with no responses, I gave up.


----------



## JCT1335 (Jul 29, 2009)

ya i had just cancel my order because its been two weeks and they have not ship it lol


----------



## JCT1335 (Jul 29, 2009)

*reply*



Garmon said:


> Hate is a strong word.
> 
> I like it. Good price, good puzzles. Fast shipping.



sometimes its good sometimes its bad


----------



## Garmon (Jul 29, 2009)

JCT1335 said:


> ya i had just cancel my order because its been two weeks and they have not ship it lol



It says 10 working days, which is 2 weeks, so you can't blame them. :fp


----------



## JCT1335 (Jul 29, 2009)

*reply*



MonkeyDude1313 said:


> I don't hate it, but I believe it to be a waste of time.
> 
> I ordered something, took 4 weeks to get here, and when they finally did all of them broke within 24 hours.
> 
> After contacting them 4 times to get replacements with no responses, I gave up.



ya i had just cancel my order because its been two weeks and they have not ship it lol


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 29, 2009)

I like DX so far, although I've only made one order. I ordered a tiled Cleffert's for $9.90 and it arrived within two weeks (I think it might have actually been 12 days) and it was also broken in and lubed. (At least I think so)


----------



## JCT1335 (Jul 29, 2009)

*no*



SnappleXXL said:


> Is Dealextreme a US Company?



no it is not


----------



## JCT1335 (Jul 29, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> I like DX so far, although I've only made one order. I ordered a tiled Cleffert's for $9.90 and it arrived within two weeks (I think it might have actually been 12 days) and it was also broken in and lubed. (At least I think so)



yea some of my orders were sucessful some of them were not


----------



## JCT1335 (Jul 29, 2009)

*reply*



Garmon said:


> JCT1335 said:
> 
> 
> > ya i had just cancel my order because its been two weeks and they have not ship it lol
> ...



10 working days was over its been over two weeks and it has not been ship

also they say it supose to be here in the 2 weeks


----------



## James Ludlow (Jul 29, 2009)

Hmm. I'm not too sure. I ordered two meffert's clones a couple of weeks ago and only got email saying they had shipped at one o'clock this morning. I'm not overly impressed with that. They say 7-10 working days from there - that 3 - 3 1/2 weeks. Certainly are cheap though.


----------



## csdoplr (Jul 29, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/user/StaleBread12 lots of reviews here i love it


----------



## JCT1335 (Jul 29, 2009)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> Hmm. I'm not too sure. I ordered two meffert's clones a couple of weeks ago and only got email saying they had shipped at one o'clock this morning. I'm not overly impressed with that. They say 7-10 working days from there - that 3 - 3 1/2 weeks. Certainly are cheap though.



i mean i have had better times with dealextreme but not this time


----------



## JCT1335 (Jul 29, 2009)

wait i did not cancel it but two out of four of the things r ready


----------



## csdoplr (Jul 29, 2009)

yea mine took me a month my bro ordered something like 3 days after me and he got his before me the processing takes forever


----------



## JCT1335 (Jul 29, 2009)

csdoplr said:


> yea mine took me a month my bro ordered something like 3 days after me and he got his before me the processing takes forever



thats wierd r you still waiting because it makes not sence to wait they forgot about your stuff


----------



## csdoplr (Jul 29, 2009)

no i got it this was like 4 months ago


----------



## JCT1335 (Jul 29, 2009)

*reply*



csdoplr said:


> no i got it this was like 4 months ago



oh ok i just sometime hate dealextreme


----------



## csdoplr (Jul 29, 2009)

what all did you order


----------



## JCT1335 (Jul 29, 2009)

csdoplr said:


> what all did you order



ok this is going to sounds stupid at first i order a 2 prank thingys and a dsi case those were for my couson i got 3 iq cubes for a evil twin 4x4x4


----------



## csdoplr (Jul 29, 2009)

goodluck!!!!!


----------



## JCT1335 (Jul 29, 2009)

thanks man


----------



## brunson (Jul 29, 2009)

Before Monday I would have said "Love them" but then my friend told me the Type-C DIY kit I gave him had too many corners and not enough edges, so that sucks. :-( Now I'm ambivalent.


----------



## JCT1335 (Jul 29, 2009)

brunson said:


> Before Monday I would have said "Love them" but then my friend told me the Type-C DIY kit I gave him had too many corners and not enough edges, so that sucks. :-( Now I'm ambivalent.



lol thats very cheap


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 29, 2009)

@James: The weird thing is, it took them 9 days to finally ship my order, and then it took about 3 days to arrive  (I ordered the same thing).


----------



## jacob15728 (Jul 29, 2009)

JCT1335 said:


> MonkeyDude1313 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't hate it, but I believe it to be a waste of time.
> ...



cppypasta :fp


----------



## James Ludlow (Jul 29, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> @James: The weird thing is, it took them 9 days to finally ship my order, and then it took about 3 days to arrive  (I ordered the same thing).



Hopefully mine arrives soon. You'v got my hopes up now lol. I'm consigned to the fact it might not be here before next weds though.


----------



## i_love_hina (Jul 29, 2009)

ITT: People expect a Chinese website that sells cheap goods with free shipping to process and ship their orders quickly.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Jul 29, 2009)

Well, I love it. Very very very cheap. None of my orders are really that urgent.


----------



## imaghost (Jul 29, 2009)

I ordered the type C DIY and it wasn't that good, it was the white one. I just ordered the black one, hopefully it is much better. As for liking or disliking it, I like it. I have had no problems with it, I use the cubelagoon thing for it and it is really fast, less than a week to confirm it and like 1-2 weeks shipping. I also got the megaminx and pyraminx there, they are pretty good.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jul 29, 2009)

I've ordered from DX a few times and had no problems. I've always gotten pretty fast shipping (considering it's free) and I've never had any problems with the products. I love it.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 29, 2009)

LOVE IT


----------



## Waffle's Minion (Jul 29, 2009)

I want to say i love it, but the shipping takes for ever! I ordered a floppy cube, a pyraminx, and a square one, and they are still not here. Also, what is the quality of the 4 dollar square one from there? I'm assuming it is cheap and not great for speedsolving, but the reviews are not from cubers, so i want your guys opinion.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 29, 2009)

Waffle's Minion said:


> I want to say i love it, but the shipping takes for ever! I ordered a floppy cube, a pyraminx, and a square one, and they are still not here. Also, what is the quality of the 4 dollar square one from there? I'm assuming it is cheap and not great for speedsolving, but the reviews are not from cubers, so i want your guys opinion.



Bleh shipping only takes forever if you don't go EMS. Which I do every single time. It's worth it


----------



## Waffle's Minion (Jul 29, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> Waffle's Minion said:
> 
> 
> > I want to say i love it, but the shipping takes for ever! I ordered a floppy cube, a pyraminx, and a square one, and they are still not here. Also, what is the quality of the 4 dollar square one from there? I'm assuming it is cheap and not great for speedsolving, but the reviews are not from cubers, so i want your guys opinion.
> ...



Double bleh, i am cheap and go for the free shipping


----------



## UndeadManWalking (Jul 29, 2009)

I love DX. I've ordered way too much stuff from there. I've never had any big issues, and if I do, they are resolved fairly quickly. Maybe I've been lucky. My last order was for the type C cube, and I had it shipped to my place in Japan. Only took a week. Again, maybe luck.


----------



## Corpsez (Jul 29, 2009)

I love deal extreme. If my item isnt back ordered I will usually recieve it in about 10 days. One of my 3x3's was missing a center cap and they sent me a whole new 3x3 cube (type c). I also got lucky and recieved the new QJ small 4x4 that just came out on cube4you.com. (the white ball mechanism)


----------



## JCT1335 (Jul 30, 2009)

well thats cool


----------

